# Flexible pans.



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

Sorry, I have lots of questions and not enough time to help others right this moment (forgive me, I don't mean to be rude to hit and run with questions). I need your help and advice on flexible pans. I've never ever worked with them before.

Any and ALL tips, info., insights are really really wanted! How to handle working with them and items that don't work well in them.....please tell me all about them???

Also I noticed that the portions are just too small. I'm not comfortable with that. Any thoughts, ways you deal with that?
I figure if I do cake bases or other bases to set the shaped individual portions on that will help, but that's not ideal because I'm going to get VERY busy at x-mas.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

Wish I could tell you they are the greatest thing but I don't love 'em.

They don't release well and clean even worse. ( my dishwashers face was askew when I requested hand washing with a soft cloth and mild soap!!)

They work okay the first few times but I can manipulate a tin or aluminium pan with ease compaired to these. 

I hope to see more favorable posts after mine 'cause the little buggers are $90 and higher!


----------



## angrychef (Jan 15, 2001)

I have to agree with m brown on that. I like to use them for freezing mousses and such, but not for baking.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

I've never used them, because of the high price. I'm happy with metal. You can contact the Flexipan company, and I'm sure they'll tell you what you need to know.

If the entrees are also small, it might look awkward to have really big desserts.


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

I'm a sucker for new gadgets, Wendy. So I will be happy to send you the flexible pans I bought. In order to get them to release, I found you had to _overbake_ your baked goods. Lovely dry muffins...dry bundt....etc. I didn't even find them useful for jello molds. Freezing...I haven't tried. Maybe there will be a use for the **** things after all! (thanks for the tip, angrychef)


----------



## thebighat (Feb 21, 2001)

I've baked honey cakes in them and got them to release, but I also find they are best for Bavarians which you can freeze and then pop out. I tried once to make a lemon bavarian with a liquid raspberry center by piping the cream into the hole, then dropping a frozen ball of raspberry sorbet in, then filling up the cavity with more lemon cream. But it left a seam I think because I usually push a Bavarian as far as I can before it sets before I do anything with it, and they leaked raspberry juice. The ones we made in school were almost liquid, and I was used to making one that you could pipe into a glass and have it hold it's shape. The absolute best thing I find them for is individual cheesecakes.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Nancy,

Not all flexipan are nonstick. Depending on the brand you do have to butter the moulds.


I love all the shapes in which flexipan are available but find that it sometimes has a bit of a steaming effect on some dough.


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

Mine are supposed to be non-stick. I tried greasing and flouring them tho, Isabelle. They just hated releasing anything. Of course...they were also one of the first brands so perhaps they have improved. I've had them for...at least 3 years.


----------

